# What else can I take for cramping?



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have almost continuous crampy pain that feels like someone is pinching my intestines. Sometimes it escalates to a severe attack with D, the rest of the time it just makes me anxious and irritable. It's much worse when I'm away from home.I've tried:*Mebeverine, Alverine Citrate,Peppermint oil (Mintec and Colpermin),Hyocine (Buscopan). Codeine phosphate helps a bit in v.high doses. Benzodiazipines like Xanax help but only in doses high enough to space me out. **Immodium and diphenoxylate work but I only take them when I've got D.*I'm getting desperate! Anyone know of anything else?


----------



## 16127 (Aug 27, 2006)

I recently had a doctor prescribe Symax Duotab for cramping. I think it's a relatively new drug at least in the US. It helped more than several other drugs I had tried.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

My doc gave me Pamine for the cramping/urgency.I take it before I eat as a preventative, and also take as needed if cramping starts at some other time.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Librax helps me.


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

My doc prescribed Dicetel which is a smooth muscle relaxant.


----------

